# Jef Tinel, Max Herre, Leopold Materna, etc



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

In the last months I typeset a few smaller chamber pieces, which I didn't promote individually. So here they are all together:

Jef Tinel (1885-1972): Ballade, for 4 violins, 2 violas and cello
Max Herre (1888-1956): Impromptu, for violin and piano (1923)
Max Herre (1888-1956): Fantasy for violin, cello and piano (1923)
Leopold Materna (1872-1948): Kleine Romanze, for violin and piano (1939)
Heinrich Treiber von der Treib (1899-1977): Suite for violin solo (1939)
Heinrich Treiber von der Treib (1899-1977): String quartet (1949)

You can find access to scores of all these works through the following link, which gives an overview about all the chamber music with violin in my possession:
*
https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/other-violin-manuscripts/*

Best,
Tobias


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Wonderful job!
I'm specially happy to see Kontarsky's quartet in your page! 
(Also, I have promised something for you some weeks ago, I did not forget about it. I shall write to your e-mail about it in some weeks!)
All the best
Artur


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

As always, very thorough research and good reading, thank you for sharing vincto.


----------

